# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  FlexiSpy-программа, которая шпионит за сотовыми телефонами

## HATTIFNATTOR

Программа FlexiSpy собирает логи звонков, текстовые сообщения, сведения о деятельности мобильного телефона в интернете и другую информацию. Она продается с начала марта за $49,95 и рекламируется компанией Vervata из Бангкока (Таиланд) как инструмент для контроля за детьми и неверными супругами. Собранные данные пересылаются на серверы Vervata и доступны заказчикам на специальном веб-сайте. Для ПК аналогичная программа надзора уже существует и вызывает протесты организаций, борющихся с домашним насилием. 

Компания F-Secure обрушилась на FlexiSpy с критикой, называя ее «троянским конем». «Эта программа устанавливается, никак не сигнализируя о себе, — пишет Йарно Ниемела (Jarno Niemela) в корпоративном блоге финского производителя антивирусов. — А будучи установленной в телефоне, она абсолютно скрыта от пользователя». 

Йарно предупреждает, что злоумышленники могут использовать FlexiSpy в составе вредоносного ПО. Иначе, они могут попытаться рассылать эту программу на телефоны через Bluetooth-соединение в расчете на то, что найдется достаточное количество любопытных, которые ее установят. F-Secure добавила средства распознавания этой программы в свое ПО безопасности для мобильных телефонов. 

Комментарии от Vervata получить не удалось, но в разделе вопросов и ответов на веб-сайте FlexiSpy компания утверждает, что программа не является вредоносной: «FlexiSpy требует умышленной установки и конфигурирования, в отличие от вирусов или троянов, которые распространяются автоматически, без какого-либо вмешательства». 

FlexiSpy работает на сотовых телефонах с операционной системой Symbian, таких как трубки Nokia Series 60. На своем веб-сайте Vervata обещает к концу апреля выпустить версию для BlackBerry от Research In Motion, а также для устройств с операционной системой Microsoft Windows Mobile Pocket PC. 

Vervata работает также над версией FlexiSpy Pro, которая будет регистрировать e-mail и мультимедийные сообщения, другие данные. В ней будет функция «мониторинга», позволяющая пользователю звонить на наблюдаемый телефон с определенного номера и подслушивать, что происходит вокруг, — по принципу работы «радионяни». 

ZDNet.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## spitamen

читал об этом,  но думаю что бует круто када они будут продовать версии для Нокиа серии 40. 
цена высокая

----------


## KAVENS

> читал об этом,  но думаю что бует круто када они будут продовать версии для Нокиа серии 40. 
> цена высокая


Всё конечно интересно, но как то не реально свобобное хождение этой программы в народе. Я конечно заинтересовался ей , но.....как и где её найти ?

----------


## kavens

Программа FlexiSPY очень интересная по всем критериям. Это возможность просмотра всех SMS сообщений и всех входящих и исходящих звонков, только вот всех ли операторов GSM . Удивляет одно - неужели нет наших "кулибинов» на РУССКОЙ земле способных водворить такую идею в жизнь? Есть ... где ВЫ. Нет, я не росист, но среди знакомых много талантливых людей, это в моём кругу. А по стране? Компания Vervata из Бангкока (Таиланд) молодцы, что можно сказать. Технология должна продвигаться вперед, а не назад. Много вопросов , чем ответов по программе . Как работает она? Проста в обращении ? Устанавливал её кто ни будь? Сколько номеров может прослеживать одновременно 10 – 15? Сохраняются ли звуковые файлы в компьютере? Сохраняются 
ли при прослушивании одного телефонного разговора другие звонки по другим входящим звонкам ? Возможна ли неоднократная установка эта версия программы с последующей регистрацией (активацией)на сервере ? Или же понадобиться повторная покупка программы ? Много вопросов , чем ответов как видите . Заранее благодарю Всех кто поможет приподнять занавесь секретности .

----------

